# Fanculizzatevi



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2015)

Esco dal lavoro alle sei e:
-Tebe...-
Mi volto. Osservo il tipo facendo mente locale e...-Ciao...che ci fai qui?-
Sorride. -Sono venuto a cercare te. Posso offrirti un aperitivo?-
Un attimo di paresi. 
-No. Non puoi offrirmelo.-
Ride -Eddai. Ho fatto un sacco di strada per te. E anche un sacco di indagini per trovati.-
-Luca. Con tutta la gentilezza di cui sono capace. Aria.-
Il sorriso gli si incrina un po'. Ottimo. Gli si deve proprio gelare sulla faccia.
-Mamma mia come sei cattiva...e solo un caffè? Guarda che mi comporto bene.-
-Forse non mi sono spiegata. Che tu ti comporti bene o no, è assolutamente ininfluente. Il fatto che tu abbia fatto cinquanta chilometri per offrirmi un caffè e stia sotto il mio ufficio, vuol dire che il tuo interesse è finalizzato alla scopata. Quindi sarò ancora più chiara. Non ho il minimo interesse nei tuoi confronti. E poi...vai a broccolare quelle della tua età cortesemente. Quanti anni hai. Ventiquattro? Venticinque?-
Ora si. Il sorriso gli si è cristallizzato sulla faccia. -No, ma io ecco...-
-Lascia stare. Faccio finta che non sia mai successo niente. Ciao. Buona serata.-

Arrivo in stazione e mi chiama Mattia.
-Racchia rachitica stasera cena fuori. Giapponese.-
:festa:
Mi viene a prendere in stazione, lo divoro di baci annusandolo come se fossi un cane da tartufo.
Mi fa eesplodere il cervello il suo odore. 
È...non lo so. Un miscuglio leggermente speziato che sa di lui.
Se mi bendassero saprei riconoscerlo fra mille uomini.
Arriviamo al jappo tutti avvinghiati come due adolescenti in piena crisi romantica, ci sediamo e cominciamo a mangiare.
Dieci minuti dopo gli squilla il cellulare.
Sua madre. In lacrime.  In piena sceneggiata napulè.
Traduco direttamente dal napulese.
-FIGGHIOOOOOOOOOO TUO FRATE È SCAPPATO DI CASAAAAAA. AAAAAARRRRGGGGGGG!!!!HA CHIAMMMATO LÚ MEDICO E LUI SE NE È SUBITO IUTO DI CASÀAAAAAAAAAAA!-
-Mamma...calmati. Che medico ha chiamato?-
-Ú PISSICOLOGO!-
Mattia aggrotta le sopracciglia -Ma Carmelo non ha come medico uno psicologo. Vuoi dire lo psichiatra?-
-SIIIIIIIII, È UGUALE! -
Ho visto il mio amore grande trasfigurarsi. 
Ha cercato il mio sguardo e poi.
-Sai mamma, io mi sarei rotto anche molto i coglioni di sta storia. Carmelo è andato via di casa dopo una telefonata del suo psichiatra? Cosa c è di strano. Hai un figlio a cui hanno fatto una diagnosi anti stupido  di schizofrenia paranoide cronicizzata. Ha un tso alle spalle di un mese e tu, ribadisco tu, insieme a tutto il resto della famiglia avete sempre negato la malattia, addirittura boicottando con atteggiamento criminale il dopo tso quando Carmelo aveva deciso di curarsi. Tu hai distrutto mesi di lavoro miei e di Tebe che lo seguivamo come un bambino, remando contro. Il risultato è stato che questo qui, dopo un anno di cure, ha smesso di curarsi avvallato da te e tutti gli altri . DDetto questo io sono a cena con Tebe. Buona serata mamma.-
E le ha messo giù.
Sono rimasta a bocca aperta. 
Ha ragione Mattia ovviamente, ma una presa di posizione così dura non l ho mai vista da lui. Non con sua madre.
Tanto è...cena rovinata
Il discorso è invariabilmente scivolato sulla altra pazza della genitrice e mio fratello e...insomma.
A fine cena però eravamo più "rilassati".
Nonostante il freddo abbiamo fatto due passi a piedi fino ad un bar  e cibsiamo fatti due caffè, poi casa.

Ecco.
Poi casa.
(Lettura vietata ai deboli di stomaco)
Appena apro la porta, una ventata di merda ci avvolge.
Ci guardiamo sconcertati, perché la puzza era veramente nauseabonda.
Entro e scivolo.
Cado lunga in terra dando una culata sull osso sacro che hobdetto.
Minchia me lo sono rotto.
Appoggio un palmo in terra per frenare la botta ma scivolo ancora.




Ero piena di merda di gatto fino ai capelli.
Uno dei miei tesorini ha la diarrea che sto curando con tutti i mezzi a mia disposizione ma...
C'era merda ovunque.
A spruzzo.
In terra.
Sulla porta.
Sui muri.
E io in mezzo.

Fine prima parte.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

...un serata di merda!


----------



## Eliade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Grande Mattia!! 
Poveri gattini! :rotfl:
Ma quando scrivi che "la stai curando con tutti i mezzi a disposizione", intendi quelli che ti ha consigliato un veterinario, vero?


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

A parte che è la prima volta che mi sono accordo di questa parte del sito dopo 5 anni.
... cazzo Tebe....
Ho letto la storia e putroppo mi ci rivedo in alcune parti!


----------



## seguente (11 Maggio 2015)

Tebè,  mi sono piegato di risate con questa storia.
:rotfl:

Ti capitano tutte a te le cose più strane.  Grazie per averla scritta.


----------

